
The Pyramid-Like Shape of Linux Authorship - hjs2
https://medium.com/@aserg.ufmg/who-are-the-authors-of-the-linux-kernel-f4a0b286512e
======
I_am_neo
fork, or stop whining

~~~
gus_massa
For me it looks like an analysis, I don't see any whining.

